# when hunting near a high count road kill area what sounds would?



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

When hunting near a area with tons of roadkilled mulies where the predators don't have to hunt to sustain their populations what sounds would you use. I can't hunt the carcasses because they either made it private property or are too close to the road.

Interrogation howls

ki-yi

yip howl

group howl


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a tough deal when they have so much to eat already. You can relocate deer in CO though so why not pick a few up and set them up some place to shoot over them?

Otherwise I think challenge howling near a fresh kill could result in some action.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds to me as though someone has done their homework.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, however that is a good strategy. You might just glass the area for a ( SSS ) spot, stalk, and shoot.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Picking up roadkill deer in Missouri requires something in the form of a permission slip type citation from the sheriff or local police department. Otherwise you have to tag it with a deer tag to transport.


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

iiii


Chris Miller said:


> It's a tough deal when they have so much to eat already. You can relocate deer in CO though so why not pick a few up and set them up some place to shoot over them?
> 
> Otherwise I think challenge howling near a fresh kill could result in some action.



In Colorado it is NOT legal to relocate deer carcass' for use as bait. Small game brochure page 9 paragraph 7
only INEDIBLE parts of LEGALY taken big game may be used as bait.


----------



## Coloradocat (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmmmmm, when did picking up road kill deer become legal in CO and using them for bait? New regulation go into effect?


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Buzzing fly or meaty maggot are the go to sounds for next to roads.

Really though, coyotes hanging close to them spots like roads may or may not be hungry so don't rule out dist sounds but I would try coyote vocals. Esp if you can find some fresh road kill that has been getting feed on.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Coloradocat said:


> Hmmmmm, when did picking up road kill deer become legal in CO and using them for bait?	New regulation go into effect?


All you have to do is call the local sheriffs dept and tell them you want to claim the road kill. The responding deputy will issue you a tag on the spot.

Hard to believe that a resident of 1 year is educating the locals. lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> All you have to do is call the local sheriffs dept and tell them you want to claim the road kill. The responding deputy will issue you a tag on the spot.
> 
> Hard to believe that a resident of 1 year is educating the locals. lol.


 No different then anything else he has posted -- types before he thinks about what he is typing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I wouldn't rule out distress sounds just because I think that is a basic instinct in them. But also I agree with the challenge howl.


----------



## Coloradocat (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry homer, cant use big game for bait. Better check with your good buddy Tanya and ask her that one too!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I just confirmed with Colorado Division of Wildlife out of Denver, it IS IN FACT LEGAL to hunt over a deer carcass here in Colorado.

However, you cannot put out bait such as a deer carcass and then hunt over it. So my earlier comments about moving a deer to hunt over it, would not be legal. SO.....you can move a road killed deer, and you can hunt over a dead deer but you just cant hunt over a deer YOU moved / placed.









As the officer told me, "It's no different than stumbling across a watering hole. If you come across a carcass or gut pile and want to hunt over it, go for it".

I really hate laws like these because there is a lot of room for interpretation. So legally if I know my buddies took 5 deer in an area and left the remains, I can go hunt over them because I did not place them there. However, my buddies would be in violation of the law if THEY hunted over them because they placed (or left) the remains there? Hmmm...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Glad I live in Texas.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

goverment at it's finest


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I just confirmed with Colorado Division of Wildlife out of Denver, it IS IN FACT LEGAL to hunt over a deer carcass here in Colorado.
> 
> However, you cannot put out bait such as a deer carcass and then hunt over it. So my earlier comments about moving a deer to hunt over it, would not be legal. SO.....you can move a road killed deer, and you can hunt over a dead deer but you just cant hunt over a deer YOU moved / placed.
> 
> ...


Man is that confusing. That makes no sense, government at it's finest for sure.


----------



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

That is confusing.

Especially because my buddy and I are going to go to a spot where the local game warden told us he dumps the road kills this weekend.

Guess as long as we don't move anything we didn't just shoot we should be okay.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coloradocat said:


> Sorry homer, cant use big game for bait. Better check with your good buddy Tanya and ask her that one too!!!!


Way to make yourself welcome here Cocat, Ain't we been through the name calling stuff? Yeah I thought so !! The guy stated something, and wheather it's true or not isn't the issue with me at this point. If you can disprove it state your evidence in an ADULT manner. Or do we need to put up with a bunch of crap and then read the apology ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Way to make yourself welcome here Cocat, Ain't we been through the name calling stuff? Yeah I thought so !! The guy stated something, and wheather it's true or not isn't the issue with me at this point. If you can disprove it state your evidence in an ADULT manner. Or do we need to put up with a bunch of crap and then read the apology ?


 Well said YD.


----------



## Coloradocat (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like to me he checked and found out that it was not legal to place big game.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Coloradocat said:


> Looks like to me he checked and found out that it was not legal to place big game.


Looks to me we were both around 50% wrong.







And yes, you CAN place big game. You just can't shoot over it once you do.

I moved a lion killed deer away from my neighbors house last week to protect her dogs and llamas. Totally legal.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Coloradocat,

This site has a knowledge base that is a hugh benefit factor for the people that are here for that knowledge. We as a group try very hard to make sure the info we share is the most accurate it can be. When needed, we rely on each other to keep our info accurate and we for the vast majority have no issue with being corrected, and we welcome it. Even though your posts have been partially correct, they have been quite negitive, name calling has never been a part of any posts I have read on this site. *I am positive you need to bring yourself up to our standards. *As a fellow Coloradian, I'm embarrassed by your lack of respect for others on this site and the image you've sent out to the sportsman of the world.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

I got even more information from DoW that I thought was worth posting. So I did a quick video.

In the second part, I realized I didn't get my point across the way I had intended. My question was with regards to the "edible portions". I think that's really open to interpretation because what I may consider to be an "edible" part of a game animal might be different from how DoW sees things. While I think this is a VERY gray area, I will follow the wildlife officers advice and use deer as bait after stripping out what I would consider to be the "edible" portions.

Anyway... here is the video.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

So when they say edible that would be the non-smashed (hit) parts of the animals?

Glad here in Mn we can get roadkill and use the whole thing as bait. Need to get a permit so no one calls you in for poaching and other things. Local sheriff just tells me to grab em as I see them and if someone asks tell them to come up to the jailhouse and he will have it made out for me. He got tired of giving me 3-4 a week this fall.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow sounds like CO is as bad as MI when it comes to confusing laws.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

frozenbutt said:


> So when they say edible that would be the non-smashed (hit) parts of the animals?


Goooooooood point! I didn't even consider that. So again, major gray area that is totally open to interpretation.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the video and info. You right, very gray and will probably be tested.


----------

